# Meanest, fiercest dog in the world



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Einen Hund abrichten - Hund, Schäferhund, abrichten, Training, Video

click the link, it's a video, ENJOY!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

i think this was shared before...still good for laughs though


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

yep, it's definitely a good laugh, no matter how many times you watch it.


----------

